# Performance Issue - WoW - 100% HDD Usage - Laggy



## Calebe Costa (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello,

I'm experiencing some performance issues with a combination of some softwares running simultaneously

My PC Set it's something about 2009/2010 set: 
i7 860 @2.80Ghz
MB: Asrock H55M-LE
Memory: 2x2GB Kingston 1066Mhz or 1333Mhz (Dont remember)
GPU: MSI R5770 Hawk 1GB dedicated 128bits
HDD: Seagate 500GB
PSU: Thermaltake 550
Case: Thermaltake M7
Default CPU Cooling
Win 8.1 Pro - Original

The combo software are:

World Of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor;
Curse Client;
Kaspersky AV 2014;
Tukui Client;
FRAPS (for fps measure only).

I used to play WoW on Ultra when was WoTLK. (but now i ran all on low except of Distance view that is on ultra)

When i do the ALT + TAB the computer acts so slow like micro freeze when i open the task manager it shows a 100% of HDD usage and some times it says that is my AV other times the curse client, in fact when i try to maximize curse client it take several seconds to maximize and when it does it only a white page and then after another several seconds appears the content. WoW sometimes show a consumption more than 1.2Gb of memory (just  when it became several minutes minimized and when i maximize the game is very laggy).  

I don't have money to a complete pc upgrade, but maybe be able to buy some computer parts next year.

What should i buy to resolve these 100% HDD usage and memory usage? 

Samsung 840 Evo 250Gb for OS and some games?

G.Skill Ripjaws X 2x4GB 1600Mhz? (My MB accepts 8GB only)

Or change my actual GPU: MSI R5770 Hawk 1GB dedicated 128bits?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2014)

Combination of things. Running Windows and a game from the same hard drive slows performance slightly, further, it sounds like your AV is scanning files used in real time, perhaps downloads from curse client, so I'd look into that

 Also don't record with fraps to the same disk you're playing your game from, it will catastrophically kill your HDD speeds. That's assuming you're recording though, I know you said just fps figures.

It's also possible WoW is using more than 1GB VRAM and resorting to using you windows virtual memory. This also kills performance.

I'd be tempted to grab a mx100 SSD for just your OS and software. Games can go on the HDD, they don't benefit enough from an SSD imo. That would destroy your main system bottleneck. Look at ram afterwards, and then GPU at a later date. While it's a low end GPU, wow isn't too demanding, it's just that VRAM that's a minor concern.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 22, 2014)

4GB of ram sounds a little lean. It's possible you're running out of physical memory and that the 100% disk I/O you're seeing is the computer trashing and hitting the page file constantly. I don't know how WoW is now, but a single 6870 never had a problem with it when I used to play years ago.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Nov 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Combination of things. Running Windows and a game from the same hard drive slows performance slightly, further, it sounds like your AV is scanning files used in real time, perhaps downloads from curse client, so I'd look into that
> 
> Also don't record with fraps to the same disk you're playing your game from, it will catastrophically kill your HDD speeds. That's assuming you're recording though, I know you said just fps figures.
> 
> ...



4 softwares that task manager indicates when use my HDD 100% and memory @ 70-90% (it happens when all softwares are opened at the same time)

Curse client - 1st (it's not premium so it only download when i demand)
Kaspersky - 2nd (don't have any game customization yet)
Google Chrome - 3rd (when lot of tabs open (checking wowhead for some info))
WoW - 4rd (when minimized for several minutes)

i don't know why but i think the actual 4Gb ram is the main problem, i wish i could understand what is the conflict. What make the 100% usage? :c


----------



## Calebe Costa (Nov 22, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> 4GB of ram sounds a little lean. It's possible you're running out of physical memory and that the 100% disk I/O you're seeing is the computer trashing and hitting the page file constantly. I don't know how WoW is now, but a single 6870 never had a problem with it when I used to play years ago.



The GPU is fine. I put some graphics on low and fraps shows me 50-97 fps depending of place. 
A friend of mine told me once that if the game demands more memory and the GPU can't fill it so the game pull from ram memory. i think he is right when WoW is minimized for several minutes, when maximize the game is about 1-30fps (another thing that i don't understand) and after that i check the task and it indicates more than 1Gb ram memory usage.

When i start the game from the beginning is only shows a 500Mb - 800Mb usage. Another day after being minimized it showed 1.2Gb and memory sage nearly 100%.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2014)

I also think you're running out of RAM, so its booting things to the page file and loading them back again, which is causing the disk usage and stuttering.

edit: removed a bit. if alt tabbing is causing it, its ram. windows dumps minimsed apps to the pagefile if its low on ram first.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 22, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> When i start the game from the beginning is only shows a 500Mb - 800Mb usage. Another day after being minimized it showed 1.2Gb and memory sage nearly 100%.


How are you measuring that? Task manager? Make sure you're looking at "Peak Working Set (Memory)" and "Commit Size" instead of "Working Set (Memory)" as those more properly reflect the maximum amount of memory used at any given time.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 22, 2014)

you need to post a screen shot of the task manger
something is eating a bunch of ram


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Turn off av during gaming. I remember norton doing this in w98 days


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 25, 2014)

Like others have said in this thread your probably running out of ram, if your gaming 8GB is roughly the standard for gaming and it wouldn't hurt to get a video card with at least 2GB of dedicated memory either.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Combination of things. Running Windows and a game from the same hard drive slows performance slightly, further, it sounds like your AV is scanning files used in real time, perhaps downloads from curse client, so I'd look into that
> 
> Also don't record with fraps to the same disk you're playing your game from, it will catastrophically kill your HDD speeds. That's assuming you're recording though, I know you said just fps figures.
> 
> ...


Having wow on a ssd is a HUGE difference with load times.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Having wow on a ssd is a HUGE difference with load times.



But there are so few loading screens. You hit a loading screen once every hour


----------



## xvi (Nov 25, 2014)

I agree that it's probably page file usage, but it might also be worth it to check the SMART status on the drive too. CrystalDiskInfo will do this well.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 25, 2014)

Yep sounds like the page files usage and backgroud stuff.

Try setting your page file to No page file. Reboot then add your page file back as windows managed reboot again. So in theory your rebuilding your page file.

And check your harddrive with crystal disk


----------



## Calebe Costa (Nov 28, 2014)

So i'm confused now.

This look like most cost-benefit.

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-606958460-memoria-8gb-2x4gb-ddr3-2133mhz-gskill-ripjawsx-_JM

My motherboard 
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H55M-LE/?cat=Specifications
says that i can have this memory, but my processor
http://ark.intel.com/products/41316/Intel-Core-i7-860-Processor-8M-Cache-2_80-GHz
says the oposite. What is the true?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 28, 2014)

RCoon said:


> But there are so few loading screens. You hit a loading screen once every hour


WoW loads the world on the fly once the loading screen is complete, it's not that the loading screen is loading everything, just enough to get going, so it can lag while the world is loading in game if the HDD is over-burdened. An SSD would practically eliminate that problem but I still think swap space is getting hit.


Calebe Costa said:


> So i'm confused now.
> 
> This look like most cost-benefit.
> 
> ...


You won't get much benefit from faster memory. While the IMC can overclock, I would stick with DDR3-1600 with some low timings. Maybe something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148656

Edit: I updated the link, it's supposed to be Crucial Ballistix Tacticals 2x4GB sticks @ 1600 (8/8/8/24).


----------



## xvi (Nov 28, 2014)

That memory should work fine, but your processor may not take advantage of it. It'll either automatically run slower (with tighter timings) or at a higher clock speed (as specified by the BIOS). I've poked around on the website you've linked and you're right, that RipjawX seems to be among the cheaper options. Looks like there isn't much selection available.

Like Aquinus said, Intel's usually aren't starved for memory bandwidth. I thought the first-gen Core i7s were though, hence them having the option for tri-channel memory. I'm not too familiar with the finer workings of the Intel lineup, so I'd wait to see if someone else could weigh in on this.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 28, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm experiencing some performance issues with a combination of some softwares running simultaneously
> 
> ...


WoW is not my game but it is my friends and I have had to fix some issues in the past for him regarding this game.  With you HDD its should not really be a problem as he runs on a 1tb 7200RPM drive with ease though he keeps telling me that sometimes he gets a little skip here and there when walking into new areas and sometimes sees a pop in or two.  An SSD has alleviated the issue that he recently added into his system but he also updated from 8gb to 16gb as well so I could be wrong exactly what made the best difference though to be fair I did not think at 1080p (Just mentioning for reference) the game was eating up that much ram.

My advice is the SSD would probably make the best difference for loading the game especially with the texture/game expansion in Warlord of Draenor as that seems to have upped a bit of the requirements in the game (Hence the recent SSD upgrade and more ram he went with though the ram was his call and I am still arguing it lol).


----------



## xvi (Nov 28, 2014)

I've played WoW on an external hard drive over USB 2.0 without too many issues (other than the obvious slowness loading things). If it's in-game skipping, likely memory. If it's actual loading screens, SSD.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Nov 29, 2014)

I tested again, I just alt+tab wow for 2 minutes. (i play on low. Just view distance on ultra and i get 60-90 fps) After that i maximize wow and i got like 20-40fps. To fix that i had to close and open again. Other than that my taskmanager says that the hdd is on 100% usage. I think is the curse client. It take several minutes just for maximize and after maximize it show blanck page. It takes another several to show the content.

In another forum one guy told me that the memory linked before is not a good option because of the timing. 11-11-11-whaterver. And i should pick a 8-8-8-24. Lol there is no such thing on mercadolivre.com (it's Brazillian version of ebay) and i found a 9-9-9-24 its like R$140 more expensive than the previous 2133Mhz.

Loadscreen are fine, what kills is the time taking when i alt+tab.

My processor: On task manager i use this computer since Jun/2009, since there i never used 30% of total capacity of it, always stay like 9%-15% processor usage. So in my "naiveness" i believe if i haven't used more than 80% of my cpu so i shouldn't upgrade it. I believe the processor is fine.

I said to my wife: "Your cellphone and our computer have the same age." (She haves an iPhone 3GS 8GB) And some app doesn't work anymore like facebook.

I'm 100% sure if i buy a ssd and new memories it will work fine,

Oh look a cheaper version: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-8gb-ddr3-1600mhz-gskill-ripjaws-x-series-_JM

The diference between single and dual channel is absurd? Do you think this product up here is a good call?

If i had money i could upgrade to this build:

Processor: i5 4690 (without "k" version i hate satan)
MoBo: Asus z97-k
PSU: Corsair rm650 gold full modular
Memory: Crucial G.Skill RipjawsX 2x4GB 1600Mhz
Cooler: Corsair Hydro H55
Main Storage: Samsung 840 Evo 250GB or 850 pro
2nd Storage: Western Digital 1tb 64mb
VGA: GTX 970
Case: A fine one 

So is this a good option
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-8gb-ddr3-1600mhz-gskill-ripjaws-x-series-_JM

It will resolve the 100% hdd usage and veeeeery slow computer on alt+tab?

Thanks

EDIT: I always say g.skill because someone told me it was the best cost-benefit-ratio option and i believed that. If is there a better option with better price let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Nov 29, 2014)

This is also a good option : http://www.pichau.com.br/computador...-hd-1000gb-fonte-500w-pcyes-fox-com-led-verde


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 29, 2014)

A good option is just upgrading your memory and seeing where it gets you. Also I don't think anyone linked 11-11-11 memory, as I linked 8-8-8 DIMMs.


Calebe Costa said:


> EDIT: I always say g.skill because someone told me it was the best cost-benefit-ratio option and i believed that. If is there a better option with better price let me know. Thanks.


There is no benefit to using memory that your CPU can't run at full speed. I recommended 1600 because your CPU probably can run it without a problem. G.Skill makes decent memory but no more decent than other reputable brands IMHO.


Calebe Costa said:


> My processor: On task manager i use this computer since Jun/2009, since there i never used 30% of total capacity of it, always stay like 9%-15% processor usage. So in my "naiveness" i believe if i haven't used more than 80% of my cpu so i shouldn't upgrade it. I believe the processor is fine.


Your CPU won't be loaded if the machine is trashing, it's probably swapping pages in and out more often than the CPU can do anything which is what everyone has been telling you...

All in all, this is the last time I'm going to say it: Upgrade your physical memory and see where it gets you because 4GB is not enough. If you're not going to listen to us, don't post asking for help. Considering you did't even bother checking the task manager for memory usage, I suspect that you're not listening to us.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2014)

what you need is more memory. with your system 1600Mhz is about as fast as you need - so find the cheapest memory 1600Mhz or above, so you can get 8GB or 16GB of dual channel ram.


the alt tabbing is just proof you're out of ram, because its forcing WoW to the page file to make room for whatever you're doing, and then the same in reverse when you alt tab back.

Pick your top three choices of RAM from your website(s), let us help you choose the best of those three, and get that first. you can decide if you need an SSD later.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 29, 2014)

Mussels said:


> what you need is more memory. with your system 1600Mhz is about as fast as you need - so find the cheapest memory 1600Mhz or above, so you can get 8GB or 16GB of dual channel ram.


His motherboard/CPU only supports 8GB between two DIMMs. Just wanted to throw that out there since you said 16GB as well.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> His motherboard/CPU only supports 8GB between two DIMMs. Just wanted to throw that out there since you said 16GB as well.



unusual, but a good point. so the fastest/most cost effective 2x4GB set he can find then.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Nov 29, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> A good option is just upgrading your memory and seeing where it gets you. Also I don't think anyone linked 11-11-11 memory, as I linked 8-8-8 DIMMs.
> 
> There is no benefit to using memory that your CPU can't run at full speed. I recommended 1600 because your CPU probably can run it without a problem. G.Skill makes decent memory but no more decent than other reputable brands IMHO.
> 
> ...



Aquinus sorry, didn't read that. I'll check when i get home.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2014)

Hard to shop on that website since google translate doesn't work on it

2x4GB corsair 1600Mhz

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-606602769-memorias-corsair-vengeance-red-1600-2x4gb-_JM

and its 2/3 the price of the other one i saw listed earlier. don't worry about the C9 timings, its not an issue - the higher the MHz goes, the slower the timings get.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Nov 29, 2014)

Mussels said:


> Hard to shop on that website since google translate doesn't work on it
> 
> 2x4GB corsair 1600Mhz
> 
> ...



Well this crazy seller just want bank direct deposit. He doesn't want Credit Card option. I can't trust him. By the way is his first sell.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2014)

got any other websites you can order from?


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 29, 2014)

Mussels said:


> so its booting things to the page file and loading them back again, which is causing the disk usage and stuttering.


Which is a terrible experience for anyone... My recommendation is to set page file to 64-128MiB or disable it completely if no programs "cry" about it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Which is a terrible experience for anyone... My recommendation is to set page file to 64-128MiB or disable it completely if no programs "cry" about it.




that does NOT work. you'll either end up with crashing apps, or windows re-creating it anyway.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 29, 2014)

Mussels said:


> that does NOT work. you'll either end up with crashing apps, or windows re-creating it anyway.


Which is faster than waiting your HDD to recover... To fix it, just buy more memory or limit your usage (i.e. don't do things you can't).

It worked well for me when I had 1512, 2048MB of RAM.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Nov 29, 2014)

Mussels said:


> that does NOT work. you'll either end up with crashing apps, or windows re-creating it anyway.


Agreed. I remember of disabling that once and when i was running WoW, the game just crashed with some report of not enough virtual memory.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 29, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> Agreed. I remember of disabling that once and when i was running WoW, the game just crashed with some report of not enough virtual memory.


This is sad, some programs will simply refuse to run if you don't have GBs of virtual memory...? 

Never encountered a game which asks all that but all I could run without problem with 64-128MB. Some would refuse to run without any at all.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 30, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> Agreed. I remember of disabling that once and when i was running WoW, the game just crashed with some report of not enough virtual memory.


Hint: That means you're running out of memory. 


Blue-Knight said:


> Which is a terrible experience for anyone... My recommendation is to set page file to 64-128MiB or disable it completely if no programs "cry" about it.





Blue-Knight said:


> This is sad, some programs will simply refuse to run if you don't have GBs of virtual memory...?
> 
> Never encountered a game which asks all that but all I could run without problem with 64-128MB. Some would refuse to run without any at all.


No... what's sad is trying to run a game out of virtual memory in the first place. The simple fact is that he doesn't have enough RAM to run everything from system memory and having swap space is the only way to fix that short of adding more physical memory. In most cases, people just want their computer to work which is what virtual memory allows. In this case, the only thing that needs to be done is to add more memory to the computer. It's really that simple. Also this is one of those cases where he does have enough memory to play the game, it's just that he doesn't have enough to have both Windows and the game loaded into memory at the same time which is where the slowdown is coming from. The game would run a lot worse if it didn't fit into system memory by itself.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 1, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Hint: That means you're running out of memory.
> 
> 
> No... what's sad is trying to run a game out of virtual memory in the first place. The simple fact is that he doesn't have enough RAM to run everything from system memory and having swap space is the only way to fix that short of adding more physical memory. In most cases, people just want their computer to work which is what virtual memory allows. In this case, the only thing that needs to be done is to add more memory to the computer. It's really that simple. Also this is one of those cases where he does have enough memory to play the game, it's just that he doesn't have enough to have both Windows and the game loaded into memory at the same time which is where the slowdown is coming from. The game would run a lot worse if it didn't fit into system memory by itself.



I've checked like u suggest, and true, the task manager said the memory consumption was around 75%-90% All about WoW. It was he top consumer >1.4GB.

So i believe all system is stuttering because of memory lack.

I noticed another thing about the 100% hd usage. Sometimes Kaspersky is in orange-red color, and most of times is Something Host (not local) It is a tree and when i open have about 21 process inside it. it is the most hd usage. Does it have something about the memory?

When you run Task manager you can see the programs changing consumption every second. Example: Task manager 50MB-55MB-49MB-52MB etc When i minimize WoW it freezes on the last memory usage: 1.423.451KB and stay. It doesn't change. Why is that? I believe when i maximize Is a lot of work to make the game run again.

I don't remember where in control panel, but i remember where you can change the memory usage: forefront files or background files. The actual set is in forefront files. If i set to background does it increase the overall performance slightly or does it have nothing to do with?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 1, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> When you run Task manager you can see the programs changing consumption every second. Example: Task manager 50MB-55MB-49MB-52MB etc When i minimize WoW it freezes on the last memory usage: 1.423.451KB and stay. It doesn't change. Why is that? I believe when i maximize Is a lot of work to make the game run again.


That's because it needs to swap in all of the pages that were swapped out when you minimized. Until the needed pages are swapped in, it won't tend to eat up more memory until the application is fully loaded into memory and working again. This will happen every time you start running into swap space. I think you're miss understanding something about how memory works. Either way you'll want to upgrade to 8GB.


Calebe Costa said:


> I don't remember where in control panel, but i remember where you can change the memory usage: forefront files or background files. The actual set is in forefront files. If i set to background does it increase the overall performance slightly or does it have nothing to do with?


It defaults on regular Windows to favor applications. This doesn't mean anything in your case. In fact minimizing might be faster but WoW will be slower long term with it set this way.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 1, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> That's because it needs to swap in all of the pages that were swapped out when you minimized. Until the needed pages are swapped in, it won't tend to eat up more memory until the application is fully loaded into memory and working again. This will happen every time you start running into swap space. I think you're miss understanding something about how memory works. Either way you'll want to upgrade to 8GB.
> 
> Lol o/ I'm newbie. Thanks for the help. You are the man.
> 
> It defaults on regular Windows to favor applications. This doesn't mean anything in your case.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 2, 2014)

One last thing (for a while ) I just remembered that my auntie is going to MIA this month and what store she can buy those memories? I don't know the "tags" to do this kind of search on google.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 2, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> That's because it needs to swap in all of the pages that were swapped out when you minimized. Until the needed pages are swapped in, it won't tend to eat up more memory until the application is fully loaded into memory and working again. This will happen every time you start running into swap space. I think you're miss understanding something about how memory works. Either way you'll want to upgrade to 8GB.
> 
> It defaults on regular Windows to favor applications. This doesn't mean anything in your case. In fact minimizing might be faster but WoW will be slower long term with it set this way.



What memory is the best for the price? 2x4gb or 8gb only?

I think this is the "best" one: cl8

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7446272&CatId=11478

*TigerDirect.com
Warranty Information
7795 W. Flagler St. Suite 35
Miami, FL. 33144*


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 2, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> What memory is the best for the price? 2x4gb or 8gb only?


1x8GB, so you can upgrade to more 8gb later... 

But if you are sure you won't need than I'd go for 2x4gb.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 2, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> 1x8GB, so you can upgrade to more 8gb later...
> 
> But if you are sure you won't need than I'd go for 2x4gb.


I wish  My mobo only supports 8gb. Its a h55m-le


----------



## Bachbaabach (Dec 2, 2014)

Playing WoW for about three years, was in the comparebale sitation (twice). Tryed ultra but it gets as low as 1-30 fps when playing. I was given a new PC for my birthday.. World of Warcraft has a lot of visuals, 3D-objects, animation and so on, so the thinest part of your pc should be GPU, In your situation i recommend you to find another GPU maybe it will improve speed of your system, but all the system needs an upgrade.

With my spec i run "high settings" 95-108 fps that is comfortable, i'm not running for ultra (i understand it cost much more).

By the way, case and power supply stay from previous PC, wich was trying to ultra. hope this helps.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 2, 2014)

Bachbaabach said:


> Playing WoW for about three years, was in the comparebale sitation (twice). Tryed ultra but it gets as low as 1-30 fps when playing. I was given a new PC for my birthday.. World of Warcraft has a lot of visuals, 3D-objects, animation and so on, so the thinest part of your pc should be GPU, In your situation i recommend you to find another GPU maybe it will improve speed of your system, but all the system needs an upgrade.
> 
> With my spec i run "high settings" 95-108 fps that is comfortable, i'm not running for ultra (i understand it cost much more).
> 
> By the way, case and power supply stay from previous PC, wich was trying to ultra. hope this helps.


I believe you can run on ultra if you remove the Shadow.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 2, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> 1x8GB, so you can upgrade to more 8gb later...
> 
> But if you are sure you won't need than I'd go for 2x4gb.


Someone hasn't been doing research or hasn't been reading the thread...


Aquinus said:


> His motherboard/CPU only supports 8GB between two DIMMs. Just wanted to throw that out there since you said 16GB as well.





Calebe Costa said:


> What memory is the best for the price? 2x4gb or 8gb only?
> 
> I think this is the "best" one: cl8
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7446272&CatId=11478



The Crucial Ballistix Tacticals should be very solid, however latencies aren't super important. I wouldn't say you need 8-8-8-24, but I would see if 9-9-9-(<27) is a better option for the price. You won't notice much difference in performance. I like those crucial DIMMs because they're low voltage and tight on the timings but that is all. If anything else is about the same but costs less, I would take those instead.

This is just over 50 USD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231546 and may be more economical, but it's not low voltage or 8-8-8-24 (it's 1.5v and 9-9-9-24)


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 2, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Someone hasn't been doing research or hasn't been reading the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The price is awesome, but i need a retail store option for store pick-up. I'll just say to her "Go to that store and buy this one". Miami, FL


----------



## Bachbaabach (Dec 2, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> I believe you can run on ultra if you remove the Shadow.


I suppose it is very attractive to get "ultra distance of drawing" but when you have 100 fps it so comfy, it feels like ultra make system unstable. Later i will try 2-3 GPU (Crossfire/SLI) sooner or later, after trying system with 2 GPU (Gaming 9600 GT 512 Mb) and 1 cPU (Proffesional FirePro V5600) (cPU is for collision computing unit)

*Aquinus*, got pc with a lot of ram (Core2 Duo, 4 gb memory). System stable (Windows XP)  amount of memory encrease loading of OS and all apps very much, but i doubt it will encrease gaming experience. As for me i don't mentioned it in WoW: Cataclysm (busting memory from 2 Gb to 4 Gb)


----------



## Bachbaabach (Dec 2, 2014)

aw, almost forgot, be careful with ultra resolution, it dont get below 1 point, so you can't be sure it burns your computer, as far as i busted 4 gb or ram and tryed ultra in WoW: Cataclysm, my PC won't start up, don't know exact reason.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 2, 2014)

Bachbaabach said:


> I suppose it is very attractive to get "ultra distance of drawing" but when you have 100 fps it so comfy, it feels like ultra make system unstable. Later i will try 2-3 GPU (Crossfire/SLI) sooner or later, after trying system with 2 GPU (Gaming 9600 GT 512 Mb) and 1 cPU (Proffesional FirePro V5600) (cPU is for collision computing unit)
> 
> *Aquinus*, got pc with a lot of ram (Core2 Duo, 4 gb memory). System stable (Windows XP)  amount of memory encrease loading of OS and all apps very much, but i doubt it will encrease gaming experience. As for me i don't mentioned it in WoW: Cataclysm (busting memory from 2 Gb to 4 Gb)


I remember of playing WoW on Ultra when was WoTLK. When Cata came was fps0 Since there i changed to medium-low but distance on ultra. Actual fps is about 65-90.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 2, 2014)

Bachbaabach said:


> I suppose it is very attractive to get "ultra distance of drawing" but when you have 100 fps it so comfy, it feels like ultra make system unstable. Later i will try 2-3 GPU (Crossfire/SLI) sooner or later, after trying system with 2 GPU (Gaming 9600 GT 512 Mb) and 1 cPU (Proffesional FirePro V5600) (cPU is for collision computing unit)
> 
> *Aquinus*, got pc with a lot of ram (Core2 Duo, 4 gb memory). System stable (Windows XP)  amount of memory encrease loading of OS and all apps very much, but i doubt it will encrease gaming experience. As for me i don't mentioned it in WoW: Cataclysm (busting memory from 2 Gb to 4 Gb)


I do'nt know if is true, but a friend of mine said that if my GPU cant handle it will drain memory from RAM. Is that true?


----------



## Bachbaabach (Dec 2, 2014)

All say memory, i think gpu


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 2, 2014)

Bachbaabach said:


> *Aquinus*, got pc with a lot of ram (Core2 Duo, 4 gb memory). System stable (Windows XP) amount of memory encrease loading of OS and all apps very much, but i doubt it will encrease gaming experience. As for me i don't mentioned it in WoW: Cataclysm (busting memory from 2 Gb to 4 Gb)


I would have believed that years ago, but not today. He also isn't running XP so the OS takes up a lot more physical memory.


Calebe Costa said:


> I do'nt know if is true, but a friend of mine said that if my GPU cant handle it will drain memory from RAM. Is that true?


Only if you're running out of *video ram*. That's a completely different problem. Running out of VRAM would be bad performance across the board, and we're talking 1-10 FPS slow, all the time.


Bachbaabach said:


> All say memory, i think gpu


I think you're wrong since the OP has already clearly stated that it happens only when he re-maximizes the game after minimizing it and that it's resulting in HDD usage (swap space is getting hit.) Stop trying to mislead the OP...


----------



## Bachbaabach (Dec 2, 2014)

Seems like GPU in near future will be selling in pairs ^_^

I don't know any software that monitores amount of used video memory


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 2, 2014)

Bachbaabach said:


> Seems like GPU in near future will be selling in pairs ^_^


What?


Bachbaabach said:


> I don't know any software that monitores amount of used video memory


MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Bachbaabach (Dec 2, 2014)

he was kissing :teeth:


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 2, 2014)

Bachbaabach said:


> he was kissing :teeth:


I still have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## nunomoreira10 (Dec 2, 2014)

you could have a broken hard drive, that is usualy one of the simptons


----------



## Paladone (Dec 2, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm experiencing some performance issues with a combination of some softwares running simultaneously
> 
> ...



The biggest change is going to come from a GPU upgrade. I do however have the 840 evo and I can safely say that it runs great; though this would not fix your issue. One thing to note though is that most of the quality settings such as textures won't have anywhere near as big of an impact as the view distance; this would stress your gpu the most. I doubt 1GB of VRAM would be sufficient to run WoW on ultra and definitely would not be if you run multiple monitors. Should also be noted that WoW doesn't require much at all even to be run at max settings. I play it on my PC with two overclocked 780TIi's and I have friends who are able to run it at the same settings at around the same FPS with no more than a single 760. 4GB of RAM is enough to run WoW but not much more. The bottleneck in any realistic system when it comes to wow is also going to be the CPU, though this is due to the style of the game and how outdated the technology is. So realistically a GPU upgrade would be the most beneficial for you in my opinion. You could even get say a slightly cheaper GPU and an extra 4GB of RAM which would make a significant difference. However in terms of the issue you described, it seems additional RAM alone would be the best option.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 2, 2014)

Paladone said:


> The biggest change is going to come from a GPU upgrade. I do however have the 840 evo and I can safely say that it runs great; though this would not fix your issue. One thing to note though is that most of the quality settings such as textures won't have anywhere near as big of an impact as the view distance; this would stress your gpu the most. I doubt 1GB of VRAM would be sufficient to run WoW on ultra and definitely would not be if you run multiple monitors. Should also be noted that WoW doesn't require much at all even to be run at max settings. I play it on my PC with two overclocked 780TIi's and I have friends who are able to run it at the same settings at around the same FPS with no more than a single 760. 4GB of RAM is enough to run WoW but not much more. The bottleneck in any realistic system when it comes to wow is also going to be the CPU, though this is due to the style of the game and how outdated the technology is. So realistically a GPU upgrade would be the most beneficial for you in my opinion. You could even get say a slightly cheaper GPU and an extra 4GB of RAM which would make a significant difference. However in terms of the issue you described, it seems additional RAM alone would be the best option.



Which one is the most beneficial? 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8924216&CatId=7387
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8905320&CatId=4224


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 2, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> Which one is the most beneficial?
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8924216&CatId=7387
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8905320&CatId=4224


Neither, you need to fix your memory bottleneck. 8GB will solve the problem you're describing. A new GPU won't solve this problem.


Paladone said:


> The biggest change is going to come from a GPU upgrade.


Not when he's running out of memory and there are clear cut signs up that. Stop trying to get this poor guy to buy hardware he doesn't need. A new GPU will do him little good when he continues to trash because he's running out of system memory.

Smarten up people, stop making bad recommendations and look at the problem for what it is. The OP described his troubles and it can't be any more clear cut than running out of physical memory. The 5770 might not be the fastest GPU but it's not the problem he is trying to solve.



nunomoreira10 said:


> you could have a broken hard drive, that is usualy one of the simptons


There would be a lot more symptoms than just loading slow after he maximizes from the game being minimized. The game and Windows would also load unbearably slow if that were the case. The OP was quite clear on what is happening and when.


----------



## xvi (Dec 2, 2014)

Historically, WoW hasn't been GPU bound anyways. Not too sure about the latest expansion though.
I've been using my HTPC build as my main computer for the past while. It only has 4GB of memory too and all I can say is I have no idea how I survived with only that much memory in the past. Even my laptop, which generally only sees light use, is having difficulty keeping up, although part of that is the slower drive in it.
My HTCP is *constantly* thrashing the hard drive for swap. I currently have a healthy dose of tabs open in Chrome and Civilization 3 running in the background and it's murder. YouTube videos lock up, task manager takes forever to launch when I try to troubleshoot the issue, even the Win 8 start screen actually has to grind away loading tiles at times. 

I have to strongly agree that bumping up memory is the top priority here.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 2, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Neither, you need to fix your memory bottleneck. 8GB will solve the problem you're describing. A new GPU won't solve this problem.
> 
> Not when he's running out of memory and there are clear cut signs up that. Stop trying to get this poor guy to buy hardware he doesn't need. A new GPU will do him little good when he continues to trash because he's running out of system memory.
> 
> ...



LoL i'm a poor guy. 
Thanks for every help here. December 14 is my b-day so i'll see if i can raise funds for my new memory upgrade. Peace out in Jesus Name.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> What memory is the best for the price? 2x4gb or 8gb only?
> 
> I think this is the "best" one: cl8
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7446272&CatId=11478




Since you cant ugprade later, you need to get 2x4GB. Dual channel is almost twice as fast as single channel, and you need matching sticks for that.


----------



## Paladone (Dec 3, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Neither, you need to fix your memory bottleneck. 8GB will solve the problem you're describing. A new GPU won't solve this problem.
> 
> Not when he's running out of memory and there are clear cut signs up that. Stop trying to get this poor guy to buy hardware he doesn't need. A new GPU will do him little good when he continues to trash because he's running out of system memory.
> 
> ...


I know he needs more memory but could he not get an extra 4gb and a new card? 16gb is OTT for WoW


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 3, 2014)

Paladone said:


> I know he needs more memory but could he not get an extra 4gb and a new card? 16gb is OTT for WoW


Read the thread?


Calebe Costa said:


> LoL i'm a poor guy.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2014)

too many people commenting without having read the thread.

Please tread the entire 2 1/2 pages of this thread before offering advice - he's definitely out of ram, and he can only go 1x8GB or 2x4GB due to motherboard limitations.


----------



## Bachbaabach (Dec 3, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> I do'nt know if is true, but a friend of mine said that if my GPU cant handle it will drain memory from RAM. Is that true?


Video card can burn also.



Aquinus said:


> I would have believed that years ago, but not today. He also isn't running XP so the OS takes up a lot more physical memory.


Seeing is not believing. Gaming is not working with software and operational system.

Also i need to add that i'm running Kaspersky all the time (for the moment of upgrade too).
When i was sure i'm on the right way, i go to shop, buy pair 2x1Gb memory and the most silly thing that they was different DDR type, and simply not fit my motherboard, so all i want to say is that it needed to be checked before going to the shop.

I'm not trying to mislead, i'm trying to light some issues that may leak when doing memory upgrade..


----------



## Warrgarbl (Dec 3, 2014)

Just btw - WoW has a keyboard shortcut for an FPS display. If that is all you use Fraps for you can just press CTRL+R and you'll have an FPS counter


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 3, 2014)

Bachbaabach said:


> Video card can burn also.


Burn? As in on fire? Anything hardware on fire would be in trouble? 
If the GPU was at  fault, there wouldn't be clear cut signs that he's running out of memory.


Bachbaabach said:


> Seeing is not believing. Gaming is not working with software and operational system.


If we can't take a posters word for his problem, the forum wouldn't exist. I think we can take the OP's word that things as happening as he describes.


Bachbaabach said:


> When i was sure i'm on the right way, i go to shop, buy pair 2x1Gb memory and the most silly thing that they was different DDR type, and simply not fit my motherboard, so all i want to say is that it needed to be checked before going to the shop.


DDR(1)? I think the nineties wants their DRAM back. 1-2GB back then was a whole lot different than 1-2GB now. Software has changed and so have computers. Also, it's very clear (if you did some research) that his motherboard accepts unregistered non-ECC DDR3 DIMMs and that the CPU doesn't need to do much more than 1600Mhz. That's enough to get compatible DRAM.


Bachbaabach said:


> I'm not trying to mislead, i'm trying to light some issues that may leak when doing memory upgrade..


Except you're speaking about non-issues and keep bringing up the GPU. I can assure you that the GPU is *not his problem for the issues he's describing*.


Mussels said:


> he's definitely out of ram, and he can only go 1x8GB or 2x4GB due to motherboard limitations.


Motherboard limitations restricts him to 4GB per DIMM slot, at least that is what the website for his motherboard said (I thought). So the only way he's going to run 8GB is with two 4GB DDR3 DIMMs.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2014)

Bachbaabach said:


> Video card can burn also.
> 
> 
> Seeing is not believing. Gaming is not working with software and operational system.
> ...



so far you've said a bunch of things that make zero sense at all, and are trying to scare him that his hardware will die in ways that are pure fiction.
Please stop crapping up the thread with nonsense.




Aquinus said:


> Motherboard limitations restricts him to 4GB per DIMM slot, at least that is what the website for his motherboard said (I thought). So the only way he's going to run 8GB is with two 4GB DDR3 DIMMs.



The OP brought up 1x8GB himself, i assumed from that the board had an 8GB total limit, not 4GB per channel. 2x4 is what i've been recommending anyway.


----------



## Bachbaabach (Dec 4, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> I believe you can run on ultra if you remove the Shadow.



Okay, today i will try ultra with shadow off


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 4, 2014)

In any moment have i mentioned i have a samsung monitor that alowed me only 1360x768 MONITOR LCD 18.5 (933SN+) PRETO? Please include this in the records. I told my wife about buying a new monitor, but she says that if we buy something like that is a new TV. Our actual tv are an old Sony 29' CRT.


----------



## Bachbaabach (Dec 5, 2014)

I choose Philips 32'' , before that was square old tv (not flat). At the time looking for monitor now i have 17'' Dell.  
I think she is right, good luck in choosing new tv!

PS You also can connect tv to pc via HDMI cable. 

PS2 Forget to check ultra ...


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello guys!

It's me again. So i talked with my autie that are going to MIA MCO for vacation and pass through new year. I told her to buy this item: 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7446272&CatId=11478

And i would like to know wich one is better, for my next aquisition:

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-608124262-ssd-128gb-samsung-850-pro-25-sata-3-mz-7ke128bw-_JM

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...0-evo-120gb-sata-3-6gbs-3gbs-up-to-540-mb-_JM

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ng-840-evo-250gb-tlc-sata3-6gbs-25-540mbs-_JM

After that and maybe last will be the VGA.

Remember the SSD will be for OS, WoW and Dota 2 Purpose. Other games will stay on my HDD.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2014)

that ram looks good, and is quite low voltage - it will run cold and should live for a long time.

samsung SSD's have a really good reputation as one of the most reliable SSD's on the market just pick the one that suits you best for size and budget.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 13, 2014)

Mussels said:


> that ram looks good, and is quite low voltage - it will run cold and should live for a long time.
> 
> samsung SSD's have a really good reputation as one of the most reliable SSD's on the market just pick the one that suits you best for size and budget.


Is there any difference on 256mb cache of 120gb evo and the 512mb cache of 250gb evo? Is that even noticiable?


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> Is there any difference on 256mb cache of 120gb evo and the 512mb cache of 250gb evo? Is that even noticiable?



The main benefit of a SSD is the latency, read and write performance, not the cache. IMO it won't make a noticeable difference, but you can find a review for that specific answer.

I personally wouldn't touch any 120GB SSD for capacity reasons. Install the OS, a couple of applications and a couple of games and its full. It's not very practical.  I wouldn't get an SSD  less than 400GB.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> Is there any difference on 256mb cache of 120gb evo and the 512mb cache of 250gb evo? Is that even noticiable?




not that you'd notice - it just needs more cache since its a bigger drive.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 14, 2014)

I'n just extremally impressed about The G3258 + z97 bundle. Very affordable and playable. WoW doesn't require much threading, so this dual core should handle well.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> I'n just extremally impressed about The G3258 + z97 bundle. Very affordable and playable. WoW doesn't require much threading, so this dual core should handle well.




that chip is well known as being terrible for gaming. its purely for overclocking for the fun of it.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 14, 2014)

Mussels said:


> that chip is well known as being terrible for gaming. its purely for overclocking for the fun of it.



Say what now? I have played pretty much everything at 1080p without a hitch with a lowly G3258 at stock and a 650ti boost. Far Cry 4 with dual core injector runs smooth as butter. Overclocked it's an even better experience. Some of those early reviews with the chip that stated frame latency issues have just flat out been proven wrong now with better graphics drivers and workarounds really making it a smooth experience overall.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2014)

...PACMAN... said:


> Say what now? I have played pretty much everything at 1080p without a hitch with a lowly G3258 at stock and a 650ti boost. Far Cry 4 with dual core injector runs smooth as butter. Overclocked it's an even better experience. Some of those early reviews with the chip that stated frame latency issues have just flat out been proven wrong now with better graphics drivers and workarounds really making it a smooth experience overall.



i stand by what i said. your 650 ti is considered quite weak by todays standards, so having a weak CPU and weak GPU work toghether doesn't mean they're high performance by any stretch. the OP's i7 will destroy that chip.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 14, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i stand by what i said. your 650 ti is considered quite weak by todays standards, so having a weak CPU and weak GPU work toghether doesn't mean they're high performance by any stretch. the OP's i7 will destroy that chip.



Exactly, which is what I thought when I built this budget system. Unfortunately it's playing a lot of stuff smoother than people with so called super rigs. Winning.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2014)

they might make nice budget gamers, but its a downgrade for the OP and will not resolve his performance issues.


----------



## m&m's (Dec 14, 2014)

Keep your i7 860, to go from what you have to a G3258 is a downgrade . 4C/8T vs 2C/2T. The G3258 @ stock speed is a slow moderfuker CPU, it starts to live once it hits 4GHz+. Better just O/C your i7 and buy RAM.
Since you game with a HD 5770 you wont see any difference playing WoW going from a i7 860 to a G3258 but you'll notice it with everything else. Slower extractions, slower encoding, slower everything that needs threads.

With a GTX Titan.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 14, 2014)

Mussels said:


> they might make nice budget gamers, but its a downgrade for the OP and will not resolve his performance issues.



Agreed, I was just making a point that although not as powerful as the OP's chip they are in no shape or form "terrible for gaming".


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 14, 2014)

The OP's first priority should be a small upgrade consisting of:

More RAM (4GB to 8GB)
SSD to replace his disk drive
Replace that ancient 5770.

Doing the above should fix any graphic lag or disk related lag. The only other lag there could be is internet connection. Have you ran a speed test lately?

Edit: I have to agree with Mussels and  m&m. Going from a  i7 860 to a G3258 is a downgrade or at best  a side grade.  A GPU upgrade would give more FPS than CPU upgrade this should be more of a priority.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 14, 2014)

For wow your CPU and board are fine. Go to 8 Gb ram and a new GPU wow requirements have changed. A R9 270 or 760 would do nicely. An SSD would not give you frame rates but load time would improve


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 14, 2014)

m&m's said:


> Keep your i7 860, to go from what you have to a G3258 is a downgrade . 4C/8T vs 2C/2T. The G3258 @ stock speed is a slow moderfuker CPU, it starts to live once it hits 4GHz+. Better just O/C your i7 and buy RAM.
> Since you game with a HD 5770 you wont see any difference playing WoW going from a i7 860 to a G3258 but you'll notice it with everything else. Slower extractions, slower encoding, slower everything that needs threads.
> 
> With a GTX Titan.





That's was exacly what i mean.

Doing some searchs yesterday, i discovered the G3258, and its potential about single core. My i7 is good for multi-thread, but for single core is very slow. WoW as i saw doesn't require much processor, but a good memory and a good VGA. So, this is my initial plan for a full upgrade. To have a G3258 i'll need to buy a 1150 Mobo that support the unlock potential of the CPU.

Since i just do these things on my computer (WoW, Dota 2, Youtube, Online stream videos, WEB Browsing, E-mail) i believe the i7 860 is a waste of horsepower, since i don't render, multitask etc.

So like i said in old posts i expect to have my new memories in 2015 since my auntie are going to Miami and Orlando on Dec-29, so she will buy @ TigerDirect.

With the memory almost ok, i want to continue the upgrade.

I just want to cry, that this website are doing this

http://www.microcenter.com/site/brands/G3258Bundle.aspx  99 Bucks

(LoL i'm brazillian, no idea of what bucks means, just hear that on a movie)

So my auntie are going to MIA-MCO and a friend of mine are going to Vegas and Los Angeles, and there is no Microcenter Store on any of this cities. Even with taxes aplied here in Brazil this bundle are extremally cheap. 

If some of you could do this charity, i can pay here and you send to my home 

So to that bundle i'll need this:

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-hyper-tx3-evo-tx-3-intel-amd-novo-modelo-_JM

Why i found the G3258 attractive? Because of this:

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html - 28th best single core cpu

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-950-vs-Intel-Pentium-G3258/617vs2434 - the 950 is way better than my cpu, and the g3258 slaughter it (Except in Multi-core)









 Offcourse i'll never buy a r9 290x, but this showed me that processor is not THAT important. I know the most expensive upgrade will be the VGA. I'm thinking on gtx 760 or similar. No AMD because of power consumption.

In future i can upgrade the CPU because my MoBo will already be a 1150.

That's all my thoughts.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2014)

thats OCd to 4.6GHz, which you're going to need to spend time, effort, and upgraded cooling to achieve.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Calebe Costa

You've already made up your mind, so there is no point changing your mind.

But from an ethical standpoint I feel its worth reiterating that an upgrade from an i7 860 to G3258 is a bad choice.

Single threaded performance may be _slightly _better but not enough to justify the move. You will then trade slightly better single threaded performance for SIGNIFICANTLY less performance in every other area.   Games are starting to utilise more threads so if you switch to a more modern game with an  advanced game engine 9/10 the G3258 won't perform as well. You've basically downgraded for the sake of just World of Warcraft.

Your lag isn't CPU related its mainly because of your 5770 GPU and disk drive. If you really want to upgrade the CPU get the Intel Core i5/i7 4xxx


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Id go with a Low i5 or an upper i3 before a pentium/celeron


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 14, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> Calebe Costa
> 
> You've already made up your mind, so there is no point changing your mind.
> 
> ...




(I was browsing on my bios yestarday and saw the OC Tweak.

I changed the cpu to the next level. It was 3.6Ghz. After that i went in the temperature measure at bios and the temperature raised from 73°C to 88°C. When it was @ 88°C The computer shutted down.

I loaded the factory settings and everything was back in normal.)

I don't know if i'm not being clear since english is not my mothern language and i never studied writing english only conversation,  but i can't do a future upgrade on the CPU if my moBo is a(an?) 1156 H55M-LE.

The "weakest" i5 4XXX is very expensive. 

Look, this is the most cheap i5 1150 i've found: http://www.kabum.com.br/cgi-local/s... 1GHZ 3 3GHZ MAX TURBO LGA 1150 BX80646I54440

 With that price i could buy the 1150 MoBo, the G3258 and the new cooler tx3.

The bundle mentioned before is the first step for the big upgrade.

I could sell my ASrock H55M-le, i7 860 and my Kingston 2x2GB 1333Mhz as a bundle and buy the new i5 1150.

I'm learning with you guys.

I understand the main problem will be resolved with a ssd, bigger memory and a new GPU.

I learned that are no gigantic gab between a(an?) 120GB and 250GB SSD. So the 120GB Evo is affordable, and now are in my buying list.

It's a temporary measure, for a big upgrade. I don't know if you readed previous commentaries, but my actual monitor is a(an?) 1366x760. Imagine if i buy a 1080p monitor? What future problems could i have?

It's step by step.

NOW if you are telling me that i can keep all this stuff and just buy the new Memories, SSD and a gtx 760. Is much more cheaper. I could buy the new cooler and oc from 2.8Ghz to 3.6Ghz (The maximum alowed is 4.2Ghz).

What do you think i forget the Mobo and CPU upgrades, and focus on these 4 items: Memory, SSD, GPU, Better Cooler for 3.6Ghz?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 14, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> (I was browsing on my bios yestarday and saw the OC Tweak.
> 
> I changed the cpu to the next level. It was 3.6Ghz. After that i went in the temperature measure at bios and the temperature raised from 73°C to 88°C. When it was @ 88°C The computer shutted down.
> 
> ...



Buy some memory and sit on the machine. You want to save more money to actually upgrade. I feel like a broken record.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 14, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Buy some memory and sit on the machine. You want to save more money to actually upgrade. I feel like a broken record.


lol memory is on the way. I was talking about next step.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 14, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> lol memory is on the way. I was talking about next step.


Save some money, wait, then bask in the glory of a decent tower. If you do it a piece at a time you end up wasting money on the parts you end up replacing. All in all, if you do anything, upgrade the GPU. When you do the motherboard, you want to do a decent CPU at the same time. If you want to really save money, you'll upgrade and be done with it in one go (both the motherboard and cpu that is).


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2014)

Get the ram for now, and then sit on the machine.

Your next build should have:

A high clocked i3 or i5 (some i3's can be faster than the cheaper i5's)
Board that suits your budget and chosen CPU. you may not need to get a fancy board, as the motherboards do not affect performance - only features and overclocking.
re-use the ram?
new GPU + monitor (if you go 1080p)
SSD that fits windows and 1-2 of the games you plan - you can use programs like steam mover to move the games back and forth between SSD and mechanical.


If you get a chip with a decent turbo clock you can do what i've done, and lock the CPU to a higher multiplier. I did not need to spend lots of money on a high end board and an unlocked K series CPU


----------



## Bachbaabach (Dec 15, 2014)

In the Video above pretty ragged movement is noticeable when the camera moves,
the processor is responsible for the sound in the game,
if option 2 processor is not allowed to postpone the upgrade, add to comparison 3, for example fx-8100,
a couple of days ago I tried the ultra is too much load on the computer, the recommended settings (and they painted for each setting) high, which is fine for me, left them unchanged.
Oh Yes I agree with Mussels, Aquinus do not continue with the upgrade, it is connected with the server somehow


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 15, 2014)

I tried contact with TD and the support told me to do a phone call if the memory is avaiable:

"Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.

We understand that you want to purchase this specific item in the local store, however for availability of this item as well as the alternative, you need to contact our local store. Listed below are phone numbers of our local stores in Florida.

>TigerDirect Flagler- (305) 415-2199
> TigerDirect-Aventura- (305) 914-1400
> TigerDirect-West Kendall- (305) 341-4400"

An international call could cost me a kidney. Any of you may check which memory 2x4Gb=8GB 1600Mhz CL8 or CL9 is avaiable on those stores? For CL8 i wuld prefer the Tactical Ballistix: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1880420&CatId=11478

And CL9 one could be of G.Skill. The price range is till $90.

Thanks.

Is there any other store in Miami or Orlando that does have Ram Memory for desktop? I'm not stucked at TD, i haven't found any other website that could provide the memory.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 15, 2014)

I just ran the test:

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/110097


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> I just ran the test:
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/110097



That website is complete bullshit. Do not base any decision on that website. Please read a proper review from a respected site.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 17, 2014)

I ran it for kicks (that userbenchmark thing) and it's telling me my SSD is sata 3 but running at sata 2.


----------



## Bachbaabach (Dec 17, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> I just ran the test:
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/110097


The windows experience index can provide useful information in terms of where to develop further. I for example on your desktop computer Processor 7.4 Memory Of 7.6 Schedule Of 7.4 Graphics for a game of 7.4 Primary hard disk 5.9 and the Total score of 5.9, I would change the hard drive


----------



## Jetster (Dec 17, 2014)

windows experience score is way to vague. All platter drives are 5.9 and going to an SSD is not always the best money spent

If you want a proper bench mark software just ask, Many here bench test systems everyday and it depends on what your testing as to what program you may use. Unigine Heaven is one of the first I use. We have threads with lots of results to compare. But there are many others


----------



## Jetster (Dec 17, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Bachbaabach (Dec 17, 2014)

Jetster said:


> windows experience score is way to vague. All platter drives are 5.9 and going to an SSD is not always the best money spent
> 
> If you want a proper bench mark software just ask, Many here bench test systems everyday and it depends on what your testing as to what program you may use. Unigine Heaven is one of the first I use. We have threads with lots of results to compare. But there are many others


but he gives the motion vector of the it industry 
last time used tests about 3 years ago with fireflies once was, and with a huge dragon


----------



## Jetster (Dec 17, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 18, 2014)

Jetster said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/



So i made the test.

These are the results:

*Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0*
FPS:
*14.2*
Score:
*357*
Min FPS:
*6.5*
Max FPS:
*40.6*
*System*
Platform:
Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz (2810MHz) x4
GPU model:
AMD Radeon HD 5700 Series 14.301.1006.0 (1024MB) x1
*Settings*
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1360x768 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme
Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013


----------



## Calebe Costa (Dec 18, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> So i made the test.
> 
> These are the results:
> 
> ...



I use Windows 8.1 Pro, not the NT mentioned on benchmark.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 18, 2014)

So if you changed nothing but the graphics card to a GTX 760 it should more than double your score

Another option would a be a used GTX 660 or even a AMD7850


----------



## m&m's (Dec 18, 2014)

Calebe Costa said:


> I use Windows 8.1 Pro, not the NT mentioned on benchmark.



Windows NT 6.2 is Windows 8.


----------



## Bachbaabach (Dec 19, 2014)

The upgrade is good if funds allow and the situation, well at least the enthusiasm, there are true lovers of the ultra >_> in my country the prices of RAM growths in 3 times so I rather wait for more favorable weather.

By the way, how now weighs WoW about 30 GB?

If you increase the resolution up to 1920x1080 then the number of points to significantly decrease
with the advent of monitors with 4K resolution, I think to add another settings =)


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello guys. It's me again.

Long time no see. Merry Christmas and Happy New Yar 

So, as i said my auntie and family are in Orlando. I told to my uncle what he suposed to buy:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8690213&CatId=499

This one is for overclock purpose. I believe i can have a better performance with that.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1412141&CatId=11478

This one is also for bigger memory.

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ng-840-evo-120gb-tlc-sata3-6gbs-25-540mbs-_JM

I bought this one today and i according  to mail info it will arrive Jan-13.

I believe (with ur help) now i'll have no issues with performance.

If i have no trouble i'll  have all these item on Jan-13 and set in Jan-14.

I'll give a feedback when ready.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Calebe Costa said:


> Hello guys. It's me again.
> 
> Long time no see. Merry Christmas and Happy New Yar
> 
> ...



This should solve your problem. Personally I feel the SSD is far too small.


Calebe Costa said:


> Hello guys. It's me again.
> 
> Long time no see. Merry Christmas and Happy New Yar
> 
> ...



I think the SSD capacity was a mistake, 120GB isn't enough. I literally just did a clean install of Windows today, After Windows Update I have already eaten 55GBs for the OS. I have not installed any applications or games yet.

A 120GB SSD is about 111GB usable once formatted.  Take about 55GB away for OS after Windows Update.  You will be left with only 56GB of storage for all your applications and games. It's not enough space in 2015 IMO.

On the bright side your stuttering should stop.


----------



## xvi (Jan 7, 2015)

Dent1 said:


> I literally just did a clean install of Windows today, After Windows Update I have already eaten 55GBs for the OS. I have not installed any applications or games yet.
> 
> A 120GB SSD is about 111GB usable once formatted. Take about 55GB away for OS after Windows Update. You will be left with only 56GB of storage for all your applications and games. It's not enough space in 2015 IMO.


+1. My tablet has a 128GB 64GB SSD and can't be swapped out. I can get a couple games on it, but the OS itself takes up a pretty hefty chunk of it and doesn't leave much left over. Desktop rig has 256GB and a mechanical drive. Most games get put on the mechanical and the games I play often get put on the SSD. Space hasn't been much of a concern with that setup.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 7, 2015)

Dent1 said:


> This should solve your problem. Personally I feel the SSD is far too small.
> 
> 
> I think the SSD capacity was a mistake, 120GB isn't enough. I literally just did a clean install of Windows today, After Windows Update I have already eaten 55GBs for the OS. I have not installed any applications or games yet.
> ...



I understand your concern. Actually i'll just put OS and WoW. I'll put everything else on my Seagate 500GB.


----------



## xvi (Jan 7, 2015)

I've got WoW on my SSD as well, but I'm not entirely sure it's helping much. Certainly not hurting though.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 8, 2015)

Dent1 said:


> This should solve your problem. Personally I feel the SSD is far too small.
> 
> 
> I think the SSD capacity was a mistake, 120GB isn't enough. I literally just did a clean install of Windows today, After Windows Update I have already eaten 55GBs for the OS. I have not installed any applications or games yet.
> ...



Oh man now i'm a bit worried.

i found this guide:

http://www.thessdreview.com/ssd-gui...ltimate-windows-8-edition/?PageSpeed=noscript

And reading the comments i believe some steps will actually make a make performance worst. Which steps should i avoid?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 8, 2015)

128 is fine. Set to AHCI  Just turn off restore and shrink your page file to 2048.  Then turn off defrag. Thats it !!!  Do nothing else

But you really needed a new GPU. Just my opinion. I just built a new PC with a GTX760 and G3258 and 8 Gb ram and it doubles your benchmark. 120FPS in WOW


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 8, 2015)

Jetster said:


> 128 is fine. Set to AHCI  Just turn off restore and shrink your page file to 2048.  Then turn off defrag. Thats it !!!  Do nothing else
> 
> But you really needed a new GPU. Just my opinion. I just built a new PC with a GTX760 and G3258 and 8 Gb ram and it doubles your benchmark. 120FPS in WOW


Memory, Watercooler and 840 Evo 120gb is on the way.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 9, 2015)

Yaaaaaay SSD probably are comming today or tomorrow. I actually have Win 8 Pro. With some updates it can become 8.1 Pro. Will i have some problem with that?


----------



## xvi (Jan 9, 2015)

Shouldn't.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 9, 2015)

Dent1 said:


> A 120GB SSD is about 111GB usable once formatted. Take about 55GB away for OS after Windows Update. You will be left with only 56GB of storage for all your applications and games.



Not 100% accurate. My file server has the OS (Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit), all updates plus basic software (streaming, codecs, media players, AV, parsing and decompressing software) all on a 60GB SSD with around 15GB spare. It is completely viable to use a 120GB SSD for OS and all the OP's software. I just don't install games on an SSD because I simply don't see the point. Not even on my main rig with a 256GB SSD. I probably installed all of 3 games on there, the rest go on a HDD.

He could fit his OS and software as well as WoW on a 120GB SSD, but not a lot else. WoW would take up more space than his OS overall.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 9, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Not 100% accurate. My file server has the OS (Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit), all updates plus basic software (streaming, codecs, media players, AV, parsing and decompressing software) all on a 60GB SSD with around 15GB spare. It is completely viable to use a 120GB SSD for OS and all the OP's software. I just don't install games on an SSD because I simply don't see the point. Not even on my main rig with a 256GB SSD. I probably installed all of 3 games on there, the rest go on a HDD.
> 
> He could fit his OS and software as well as WoW on a 120GB SSD, but not a lot else. WoW would take up more space than his OS overall.


My plans for the SSD is OS, WoW and maybe Dota 2 Only.

Everything else will stay on mechanical.

When the SSD set, i'll install Win 8 Pro on it then update to 8.1 Pro. Lots of updates will be installed. After that i'll try to somehow "move" WoW to the SSD. I'll not format my mechanical drive, as that said i'll have 2 8.1 Pro on my PC. 1 on my SSD and one on my mechanical.

On BIOS offcourse i'll set boot on SSD always. Will i be able have access on docs, files, games of my mechanical? It doesn't have any kind password.


----------



## xvi (Jan 9, 2015)

WoW doesn't have much of anything in the way of registry entries or anything. You can move the folder wherever you like and it'll be perfectly happy. I've "installed" it a few times by just copying it off another computer and creating my own shortcut to the launcher.

The 10th anniversary achievements have been extended due to technical issues. Don't forget to get all your 10th anniversary loot!


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 9, 2015)

xvi said:


> WoW doesn't have much of anything in the way of registry entries or anything. You can move the folder wherever you like and it'll be perfectly happy. I've "installed" it a few times by just copying it off another computer and creating my own shortcut to the launcher.
> 
> The 10th anniversary achievements have been extended due to technical issues. Don't forget to get all your 10th anniversary loot!


I've got The Corgi, the corehound mount, and the achiev Tarren Mill terror. Is that anything else?


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 9, 2015)

Calebe Costa said:


> I've got The Corgi, the corehound mount, and the achiev Tarren Mill terror. Is that anything else?


Can't access the link due tho work pc now.


----------



## xvi (Jan 9, 2015)

That's basically it. Only others would be two rare drops from Molten Core, but it's probably not worth running.




 Flames of Ragnaros or 


 Hatespark the Tiny


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 9, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Not 100% accurate. My file server has the OS (Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit), all updates plus basic software (streaming, codecs, media players, AV, parsing and decompressing software) all on a 60GB SSD with around 15GB spare. It is completely viable to use a 120GB SSD for OS and all the OP's software. I just don't install games on an SSD because I simply don't see the point. Not even on my main rig with a 256GB SSD. I probably installed all of 3 games on there, the rest go on a HDD.
> 
> He could fit his OS and software as well as WoW on a 120GB SSD, but not a lot else. WoW would take up more space than his OS overall.



I just bought a new SSD 2 days ago, fresh format and installed windows Ultimate 7 64-bit and then did windows update as far as possible. At the time I posted my figures I was actually quoting my real life results at that time.  So 100% accurate for me.


Calebe Costa, when the SSD arrives download the Crystal Disk Marks benchmark to check its performing as it should.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 10, 2015)

Calebe Costa said:


> Yaaaaaay SSD probably are comming today or tomorrow. I actually have Win 8 Pro. With some updates it can become 8.1 Pro. Will i have some problem with that?


False alarm 

Only monday probably.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 10, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Most postal services, especially the economic ones, does not ship on Saturdays. You will probably receive it on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brazil


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 10, 2015)

Ops, I deleted the post exactly when your replied. I hate when that happens. 

Sorry!


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey guys something wrong happened. I installed The new memories, but after starting Windows i realized that all usb stopped working and vga stopped work. Ethernet are workin and wi-fi pci are working. VGA Card are running but not turning on.

Conclusion VGA Card not Working and no USB port working.

I tried The old memories, but keep The same: Not work.

What happened?


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh my bad. The main cord of MoBo was not fully in its place. Now everything working. 

Well only memory was bought. The Liquid Cooling wasn't :'(

With the this new memory, what can i do to increase performance?

Like i said the SSD are most likely to come Monday.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 11, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaaay i turned of that memory pagination files (i think doesnt matter now) and now i can alt + tab WoW.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 11, 2015)

I understand now. The HDD usage aren't 100% constantly anymore. Only if a program are running. Well right now WoW are running and lots of tabs on Chrome. I can consider this the most stressing test of my computer. The taskmgr are showing 3.5GB of RAM usage.

So after all the main problem was the lack of memory. My computer are super fast again. Imagine with the SSD. Imagine with the liquid cooling also 

Thanks for the help everybody.

When SSD comes i'll give another feedback.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Calebe Costa said:


> I understand now. The HDD usage aren't 100% constantly anymore. Only if a program are running. Well right now WoW are running and lots of tabs on Chrome. I can consider this the most stressing test of my computer. The taskmgr are showing 3.5GB of RAM usage.
> 
> So after all the main problem was the lack of memory. My computer are super fast again. Imagine with the SSD. Imagine with the liquid cooling also
> 
> ...



That's because when the your computer runs low on memory it borrows from the page file.  The page file is slow because its located on the hard disk drive which is almost 100x slower than RAM.

You only had 4GB. This is why the page file was so active. This is why we advised you to get more RAM.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey guys,

I was reading some reviews of budget cpu cooling and discovered that the Seidon 120V is better than the Corsair H55 Quiet, and this review

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-...uid-CPU-Cooler-Review/Cooling-Solutions-and-F

Shows that the Hyper 212 Evo is better than the 120V.

Offcourse here in my country Hyper 212 Evo is more cheaper than the Seidon 120V and H55.

My Mobo "accepts" peak clock of 4.2Ghz. By default is 2.80Ghz the next lvl is 3.6Ghz, 3.8, 4,0 and 4.2. I'm interested atm raise to 3.6 or even 3.8. When i am confident i could raise.

So, is there any better option of Hyper 212 Evo or Seidon 120V on the price Range? Or should i pick Hyper 212 Evo or Seidon 120V.

CM T4 is cheaper.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 12, 2015)

Nooooooo my MoBo has Sata 2 connector only:

*Connector*- 4 x SATA2 3.0 Gb/s connectors, support NCQ, AHCI and Hot Plug functions

:'(

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H55M-LE/?cat=Specifications

i believe i'll not have the maximum of my ssd.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 12, 2015)

Calebe Costa said:


> i believe i'll not have the maximum of my ssd.


It would not make a big difference otherwise. No significant losses, I suppose.

If you want and can, get a SATA 6.0Gbps motherboard or a SATA 6.0Gbps controller.

Good luck!


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey guys i'm with ssd now.

Since i changed to AHCI everything looks very slow. I do'nt know why.

The gaming fps are like 10fps.

What i did wrong? How to fix?


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Calebe Costa said:


> Hey guys i'm with ssd now.
> 
> Since i changed to AHCI everything looks very slow. I do'nt know why.
> 
> ...



Run CrystalDiskMark what speeds do you get?


http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskMark/index-e.html


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 13, 2015)

Dent1 said:


> Run CrystalDiskMark what speeds do you get?
> 
> 
> http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskMark/index-e.html


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 3.0.3 x64 (C) 2007-2013 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

           Sequential Read :   277.035 MB/s
          Sequential Write :   264.358 MB/s
         Random Read 512KB :   266.101 MB/s
        Random Write 512KB :   211.157 MB/s
    Random Read 4KB (QD=1) :    31.306 MB/s [  7643.1 IOPS]
   Random Write 4KB (QD=1) :    51.768 MB/s [ 12638.6 IOPS]
   Random Read 4KB (QD=32) :   140.498 MB/s [ 34301.2 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KB (QD=32) :    81.737 MB/s [ 19955.3 IOPS]

  Test : 1000 MB [C: 67.5% (75.3/111.4 GB)] (x5)
  Date : 2015/01/13 15:37:39
    OS : Windows 8.1 Pro [6.3 Build 9600] (x64)


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 13, 2015)

Dent1 said:


> Run CrystalDiskMark what speeds do you get?
> 
> 
> http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskMark/index-e.html


Dent1 i'll start all again. But this time i'll choose AHCI from beggining. And remove the mechanical one.


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 13, 2015)

Calebe Costa said:


> Dent1 i'll start all again. But this time i'll choose AHCI from beggining. And remove the mechanical one.


When i say start, i mean format.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Calebe Costa said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> CrystalDiskMark 3.0.3 x64 (C) 2007-2013 hiyohiyo
> Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




Your speeds might be a little low because you're running SATA II.  But still a vast improvement over a traditional HDD.

I don't think the SSD is effecting the frame rate.  This is more of a GPU issue. Have you installed the latest drivers etc.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 13, 2015)

Arent you going over this in your other thread???????????????????

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/low-gaming-fps-after-ssd-ahci.208872/#post-3221124


----------



## Calebe Costa (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey guys. I bought yesterday the following itens:

Placa-mãe ASUS Micro ATX p/ Intel LGA 1150 B85M-E/BR, c/ HDMI, DisplayPort, Conector Serial e Paralela
Processador Intel Core i3-4160 3.6GHz 3MB LGA 1150 BX80646I34160

Probably arriving on tuesday or wednesday.

When all system set i'll give a feedback. Btw if i manage to go Orlando,FL on October i'll try to buy the GTX 960 or another DX 12 bound gpu.

See ya.

Hello,

I installed the new cpu and MoBo, and the first impressions were the OS and loading times nearly doubled on speed (almost take half of time).

The WoW performance increased, but i need more time to test and make a conclusion.


----------

